# Strange "agressive" Vampire Shrimp Behavior....



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

So lil story, very weird!

I have 2 vampire shrimps they are about 2yrs old.... one recently died, so I have had one Vampire shrimp all alone for about past 4 months.

Yesterday I added a fairly large Wood shrimp.. they fan together in the same spot.. but today I notice the wood shrimp walking by the vampire shrimp... (*now ...UMMMM i know vampires are friendly sot his is VERY STRANGE...*) but my vampire started what look like stabbing the wood shrimp till it went away... lol

I wish I caught it on video... so strange!!!!!!!!!

Now the wood shrimp is fanning far away lol

Weird!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!!!! "My free floating particles!!" *stab stab*


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> LOL!!!!! "My free floating particles!!" *stab stab*


LOL it was kinda funny when I saw it...


----------

